# Pitchford hall June 2015



## Lavino (Jul 9, 2015)

Visited this amazing grade one listed mansion with woopashoopaa and Tom let me just say what a great huge building this is with so many great features. Spend hours here just wondering around this place. The grounds and views are out of this world. With its own chapel in its vast grounds. And that is totally untouched. Complete with electricity the stained glass well these pics don't do the place justice. On with my history and pictures of the place....

Pitchford Hall was built in 1560-70 by William Ottley, the Sheriff of Shropshire. However, the Hall probably has a 14th or 15th century core within the current structure.

Originally, the hall was set in around 14 hectares of park and woodland. Attached to the hall is an orangery, which is also registered 'at risk' (Grade II listing).

The treehouse (perched in a large lime tree) at Pitchford Hall was built in the 17th century in the same style as the hall itself.

It may be the oldest oldest treehouse in the world, and even boasts an oak floor and gothic windows!

The estate also contains some good examples of Roman and Victorian baths.

Shrewsbury & Atcham Borough Council recently suggested designating Pitchford as a conservation Area, but the idea wasn't popular with locals.

Unlike other similar properties, the hall has always remained in private hands - in fact it remained in the same family for many generations.

However, in 1992, the then owners - financially hit by their responsibilities as Lloyds names - were forced to sell off the hall and for the first time in its history, the estate was split up.

Pitchford Hall and estate are now separately owned.

Pitchford Hall 
Pitchford Hall
The condition of the hall is classified by English Heritage as 'fair'.

Extensive work was done on the hall in the 19th century. Despite now lying vacant, ongoing work has improved the condition of the roof in particular. Additional work is required to some timber in the East wing and around window frames.

Pitchford has also attracted a fair number of celebrities. In 1832, a few years before her coronation, the young Queen Victoria visited the hall with her mother. In her diary, the princess describes the hall as a large "cottage"!

Meanwhile, in 1935, the hall also received the Duke of York and his wife - later to become George VI and Queen Elizabeth (the Queen Mother).

It is claimed that Prince Rupert sought refuge in the hall's priest hole after the siege of Shrewsbury, while some of his troops hid in the subterranean tunnel on the estate.

Pitchford Hall is also reputed to be home to a number of ghosts, including an unknown cavalier and the late owner, Robin Grant.
















The beatyful chapel..


----------



## Lavino (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2015)

/what a lovely place. Thanks.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah it really is this place is one of the best the chapel windows are sooo nice..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2015)

Oooh that's very nice.liking that chapel thank you


----------



## zippydedoo (Jul 9, 2015)

I love this ! Thanks, what a fascinating building


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 10, 2015)

What an amazing place! really good pics too!


----------



## Lavino (Jul 10, 2015)

Apparently there's a secret door behind the wood paneling in one of the rooms that leads to some tunnels I only found this out after my visit so unfortunately I did look for it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2015)

What a beautiful site and the stained glass is amazing.Great information and pics.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 10, 2015)

that is stunning, i do hope something is done to preserve it, would be a shame to see something like that go to waste


----------



## mookster (Jul 10, 2015)

rockfordstone said:


> that is stunning, i do hope something is done to preserve it, would be a shame to see something like that go to waste



It's owned by a wealthy Egyptian family who are only interested in using the land to breed their mega expensive horses on, but for now thankfully the hall is well locked down, so I've heard.


----------



## lucan (Jul 10, 2015)

secret door to priest hole . I found it , and yes well locked now with signs up all over


----------



## Lavino (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice find mate did you through it. Where did it lead too !!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 10, 2015)

What a stunning building. Well captured.


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2015)

What a great find, I really hope it is saved because it's too good to lose. Well reserched, Lovely Pics, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 10, 2015)

A very nice report here - an object lesson in how to tell this building's story. A very well known location - both for its social and architectural histories. Sadly it is the premier example of 'what the hell do we do to preserve' family homes like this - our countryside is full of buildings with similar problems. Built in an age when the norm was for the 'whole' extended family to live under one roof, and when the Monarch of the day, complete with travelling Royal Household was likely to descend on you to be fed and watered for three or four weeks - family homes of the rich Gentry had to be large! In this day and age this lifestyle is long gone and very large unique houses present problems - no matter how much money one has. Years ago places like this would be used as cold and draughty boarding schools or Youth Hostels etc with no modifications to the structure or layout - building and fire regulations obviously now put a stop to this form of use. The steady tread of many visitors brings its own problems of wear and tear, so opening up to the paying public may not be the answer long term. I have seen areas 'behind stairs' in a number of large houses that are open to the Public, in worse condition than the 'behind stairs / servants quarters photographed here, and that I find sad and worrying. Just because a place looks OK, people tend to think nothing needs to be done yet and then the rot really starts. Like others on this thread, I do hope a solution can be found quickly because this place looks even more amazing in the flesh, and even though these photographs really do it justice, it would be very sad if they eventually became the building's only visual record.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 10, 2015)

Good report and nicely photographed. What a lovely building.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for your comments like others have said just hope it isn't to late for it. The building is still quite sound condition and I've heard it has been bought and will be restored ...


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2015)

Priest holes are usually just that, hidden holes for a priest to hide in. They rarely lead anywhere.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 11, 2015)

This is a bit about the priest hole I found on the web......

What most upset Mrs Colthurst was that he made the decision without accepting her invitation to visit the hall. 'Not even one of his juniors came,' she said, grimacing and talking at breakneck speed to conceal anger and tears. She gave one of her last guided tours. In one room, she moved a piece of wood panelling and a secret door opened. Beyond it, a staircase led down to the Priest's Hole installed during Henry VIII's reign. In the 1640s, Prince Rupert, nephew of Charles I, hid there from the Roundheads. Twelve of his troopers took cover in the tunnels.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

What a fantastic place. I hope it gets the preservation it deserves. 

I have a hidden hole in my house, in case conflict breaks out. I hide it behind a pop art painting. Its a "Handy War Hole" ...


----------



## krela (Jul 14, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> What a fantastic place. I hope it gets the preservation it deserves.
> 
> I have a hidden hole in my house, in case conflict breaks out. I hide it behind a pop art painting. Its a "Handy War Hole" ...



Hmmm, now where's that ban button gone?


----------

